# Servus



## benbuhl007 (18 Jan. 2015)

Bin der Ben, 24, Student der Politikwissenschaft und Philosophie und hab's endlich geschafft mich hier mal zu registrieren.


----------



## Hehnii (18 Jan. 2015)

Hallo Ben,

*Herzlich Willkommen* hier! :thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (19 Jan. 2015)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (19 Jan. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## moonshine (20 Jan. 2015)

alle Achtung 


Servus :thumbup:


----------



## imsoweak (25 Jan. 2015)

Servus willkommen ...


----------



## wellington (27 Feb. 2015)

Hello from Switzerland.


----------



## data.echo (5 Juli 2015)

Servus und herzlich willkommen!


----------

